# Quest for the perfect backpack



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have been on a quest lately for the perfect backpack to commute to work with. I want something that is a good size so I have room for extra layers and my lunch and whatever extra crap I will end up having to have with me. So I want it to have extra pockets to organize every thing. I also have to have a loop to clip a light to. And the last one is why can't I find a bag with lots of reflective stuff on it? Every thing I find that I like is dark . Why don't bag makers make bags with lots of reflective panels? I really like this bag.
Especial Tres Backpack - Timbuk2 Bags
I think its perfect. But it would be better if that big center panel, the flap over the outside pocket and the side panels were all reflective.


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

pulser955 said:


> I have been on a quest lately for the perfect backpack to commute to work with. I want something that is a good size so I have room for extra layers and my lunch and whatever extra crap I will end up having to have with me. So I want it to have extra pockets to organize every thing. I also have to have a loop to clip a light to. And the last one is why can't I find a bag with lots of reflective stuff on it? Every thing I find that I like is dark . Why don't bag makers make bags with lots of reflective panels? I really like this bag.
> Especial Tres Backpack - Timbuk2 Bags
> I think its perfect. But it would be better if that big center panel, the flap over the outside pocket and the side panels were all reflective.


I went with the Timbuk2 Swig backpack. You can fully custom design your outer flap and add as many of those super high reflective panels (yellow, orange, or white) as you desire.

The pack has a nice rectangular shape so if you carry books or files (like me) the corners don't get all bent up.

Give the swig a look...:thumbsup:


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't have this particular pack but I really like Osprey's stuff (I have several for hiking/backpacking)

Momentum Series - Osprey Packs, Inc :2012: Official Site


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I bought this for just that same purpose. It has all you listed and then some.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/251131544424?var=lv<yp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

The Especial Tres pack looks nice...and waterproof. Thats my biggest thing. My current back is supposed to be waterproof but if its really coming down it leaks. 

About the reflective stuff, you can buy reflective tape and put a couple strips down the back. I did that with my pack. With that and a flashing tail light I feel pretty visible.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

wagsea6b said:


> I went with the Timbuk2 Swig backpack. You can fully custom design your outer flap and add as many of those super high reflective panels (yellow, orange, or white) as you desire.
> 
> The pack has a nice rectangular shape so if you carry books or files (like me) the corners don't get all bent up.
> 
> Give the swig a look...:thumbsup:


I have one now. Its about 2 years old and its Ok. I don't like the back and it needs more organization pockets. But over all I like the size.


----------



## evankuhl (Sep 17, 2011)

I use a camelbak MULE, but it's on the small side. It can take a change of clothes and lunch, but not much else. Has a lot of room to add clip-on lights and does have some reflective pipping


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I just bought a commuting backpack two weeks ago. I was getting sick of my messenger bag sliding around and only being supported on one shoulder.
I looked hard at the Especial Tres from Timbuktu. Very hard.
In the end, I went w/ the Timbuktu Phoenix. The Especial Tres was just too expensive at $200. The Phoenix was half of that.
In addition, I hated the color choices of the Especial Tres- black or olive??! F that!
I want COLOR so I can be seen.

I like that the Timbuktu Swig can be customized, but they only offer the Small size now and it's just way too small to be a useful commuter bag for me. (You can find closeouts on mediums, usually in bad colors- and still too small, to be honest).


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

BTW- I had an Ortlieb bag before my Timbuktu messenger bag. Extremely waterproof, but it's not organized- it's just a bag. There's one tiny pocket inside, but it's not very useful for commuting.
It also had a waist strap that is not detachable. I hated that.


----------



## drewmach (Aug 14, 2006)

I own the Especial Tres. It's an awesome backpack. It doesn't have a lot of reflective material on it, but it does have some at the bottom, and on a shoulder strap. I always have lights on my bike when I go out at night anyway, so I wasn't to worried about that. It doesn't have a ton of compartments to store everything, but the main compartment can expand to a HUGE space, and the smaller pocket on the back fits smaller items like a book, tablet, multi-tools, CO2, etc. It's fairly comfortable when loaded down, and is built very strong. I personally love the look of the roll top design also.

Here is what I had in my Tres on a run to the market today:


























Yes, that case of 12 was in there.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice I love the quality of the Timbuk2 bags. I have 2 messenger bags that are 15 years old or more and they still look new. I just need something better then the bag I have now. I really like that Especial Tres.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*deuter speedlite 20*

https://www.rei.com/media/uu/724206c1-11ed-4df1-90b2-8931a6dc5105.jpg


----------



## DrDaleEMS (Sep 5, 2012)

I was just talking about this the other day. It's a shame designers don't look through these forums to see the specifics of what we are looking for. 

Anyway, your bag looks like mine, very nice! - I don't care how many compartments are in the bag, as long as it is waterproof then I live another day! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

I use a Timbuktu Swig which is just big enough to hold my work laptop, although my back gets a little sweaty. My wife has a Novara E.T.A. pack and really likes it, although it's not so good for laptops. OTOH it has reflective tags and raincover stashed in the bottom.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

These guys make some beautiful backpacks in the USA. Weatherproof Rucksacks, Modular Field Packs and Expandable Backpacks Made in the USA with a lifetime warranty with the most durable and waterproof materials available.

They don't come cheap, but daaaaaaaaaaaaannnnng! They are nice! And you did say "quest for the *perfect* backpack." ;]


----------

